

XBMC and TuneIn on the Ouya - aiham
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console/posts/283033

======
semiquaver
Most android developers try to ensure that their apps work with popular
devices whether or not there is an official partnership. I can appreciate the
PR value of all these 'an existing android app will work with Ouya'
announcements, but I thought that ecosystem compatibility was part of the
original value proposition.

~~~
barranger
Ouya adds a couple of other requirements to the "will work with Ouya":

1) Controller Support 2) Must have at least a free demo, if not another free
component.

Also it looks like they won't be having the Play Store, meaning that for many
(most?) Android title won't work with Ouya.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
The Android UI toolkit actually already handles controllers relatively well
thanks to the use of trackballs and D-pads on first and second generation
Android hardware as well as Google TV; non-game apps such as TuneIn and
XBMC[0] shouldn't have many issues adapting, if any. (2) is a business model
issue, not a technical one.

[0] XBMC is mostly custom, but happens it hails from a controller-based
platform to begin with.

~~~
vibrunazo
Well, pedantically speaking, providing a free app is also a technical issue
and not only a business one. Many of the paid apps have no in-app payment set
up at all. For the OUYA, you'd need to implement that. Which is easy, but
there's still some engineering and design time to invest to adapt (some) apps
to the OUYA.

Tho, as an IAP advocate myself, I'd argue that every game dev in their right
mind should have that already by now. And I applaud OUYA for "forcing"
developers to do the smart thing. But unfortunately, some will still need to
adapt.

But you're right, I'm just pointing a detail.

------
tvon
They got it running on Apple TV, I'd hope it would end up on Ouya...

~~~
vsviridov
Yeah, but the navigation and UI paradigm they've inherited from being an X-Box
project originally kinda sux...

It's really hard to use on apple tv with the remote. So very unintuitive. And
they are also heavily invested in their theme engine - we'll have an "android-
looking theme" at best, not native UI...

------
tbenst
Great news. I really hope the ethernet port is gigabit..

~~~
voltagex_
Why? 100mbit will do HD content even from a Bluray M2TS file.

~~~
tbenst
I'm skeptical that the Ouya will be able to decode h.264 Level 4.1 (up to 50
Mbps). Xbox 360 can only handle up to 10Mbps peak of Level 4.1. Thus, the only
solution is to transcode to MPEG-2 using something like PS3 Media Server. A
100mbit connection is insufficient for high-quality transcoded MPEG-2 in my
experience

~~~
rocky1138
Probably the OUYA is a bit too light duty for what you'd like to do. It's
primarily an indie games console.

